# Fehlerhafte Telegramm Profibus



## bernd28M (25 September 2018)

Grüß euch,

wir haben bei unseren Profibus System (12 Mbit/s) mit circa 50 Teilnehmern sporadisch Telegrammfehler sowie Wiederholungen.

Folgendes wurde schon geprüft/gemacht:

Steckverbinder
Endwiderstände
Kabeltrennung
Schirmströme
Profibus Messung der einzelnen Segmente
und hat zu keine Erkentniss geführt.

Im Anhang zwei Bilder vom fehlerhaften Telegramm welche wir mit dem Profitrace 2.0 eingefangen haben. Hat jemand schonmal einliches Fehlerbild gehabt? Könnt ihr uns Tipps geben was wir noch probieren sollen. 

Danke vorab


----------



## dingo (25 September 2018)

Wie sehen die Spannungpegel (Balkendiagramm), am Master gemessen, aus?

Könnte ein Netzteil nicht genügend liefern, an den Slaves, Repeater usw.?


----------



## bernd28M (25 September 2018)

Also am Master sehen sie gut aus ,wir haben gesamt 8 Repeater im Einsatz. Wir haben die Segmente alle durchgemessen und sind auf keine zu niedriegen Pegel gekommen (>3 Volt)

Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, wie kommt man auf solch einen Fehler wenn es nur sporadisch ist. Soll man jedes Netzteil durchmessen?


----------



## dingo (25 September 2018)

Manche Slaves reagieren empfindlich auf zu niedrige Versorgungsspannung/ Spannungseinbrüche.
Hatten mal ein Telemetrie Slave der ähnliches Scopebild/ PB Mist gab, als ein Schütz mit DC- Spule am selbigen Netzteil geschaltet wurde.
Hier konnte man an den Min/Max Pegel im Balkendiagramm die Schwankungen sehen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (26 September 2018)

Hallo Berd28M,

Wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche und Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen. Für mich sieht es mit den dünnen Infomationen im Augenblick so aus, dass es zu EMV Einkopplungen kommt. Ein Repeater oder ein Transiver macht aus de Einkopplung ein Telegramm.  Damit sieht man mehr, wenn man in das richtige Segment wechselt.  Es kann allerdings auch aus einem Gerät kommen. Verdächtig ist, dass es die Idle Spannung trifft. Möglicherweise hängt es mit der dynamischen Schaltschwelle zusemmen, muss aber nicht. Können nur zu wenig Bilder sein.  Ein Gerät (Stecker mit Elektronik) kommt dann in Frage, wenn es zu. Beispiel durch die heißen Tage geschädigt wurde. Mit den Informationen kann man im Augenblick nur Vermutungen anstellen.
https://i-v-g.de

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Aunex (26 September 2018)

Hallo.
Ich habe dieses Bild schon einmal gesehen. Ein Repeater macht ja eine Signalverstärkung und Regeneration. Damit sind z.B. die kleinen EMV Störungen aus den hinteren Segmenten am Master nicht mehr zu sehen. Es kann aber vorkommen, dass die EMV Störungen so groß sind, dass sie vom Repeater als Signale erkannt werden und er versucht daraus ein Bit zu machen. Gerade in der Ruhephase zwischen zwei Telegrammen fällt das auf. Trifft es das Telegramm selbst, dann stimmt die Anzahl der Bits und Prüfsumme nicht und das Telegramm wird verworfen und wiederholt.
Oftmals sieht das Differenzsignal im Oszilloskope gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. Schaut man sich dann A-GND und B-GND getrennt an (z.B. mit PBT5) dann sieht man die starken EMV Verzerrungen. 
Gerade bei 12 Mbit/s, wo die Bits sehr schmal sind, kann es dann zu häufigen Wiederholungen oder Ausfällen kommen. 
Frage: Sind für deine Applikation wirklich 12 Mbit/s notwendig. Oft reichen 1,5 Mbit/s aus.
Frank


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2018)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie AUNEX, wir sind bei Profibus schon vor Jahren auf 3 MBit gegangen weil das wesentlich weniger störanfällig war.
Die Daten sind auch nicht wirklich 4x schneller beim SPS-Prgramm, da es hier noch andere Einflüsse in den Clients und im Master gibt, die das Ganze etwas verlangsamen. 
In unseren Fällen (normale E/A, VEntilbaugruppen, Scannerdaten, Servoansteuerung über Pos, Geschw. und Startsignal mit Regelung im Servo) hat 3 MBit vollkommen ausgereicht.


----------



## Indu-Sol (27 September 2018)

Hallo Bernd28M,


  wir sind ebenfalls der Meinung, es könnte sich um EMV Einflüsse handeln. Der Repeater interpretiert die Signalspannung in der Pause evtl. als ein Bit. 

  Hier haben wir aber eine wichtige Frage: Welche Repeater setzen Sie ein? Meist zeigen nur ältere Modelle dieses Verhalten, dass sie Störungen übertragen. Neuere Modelle wie der MultiRep übertragen fehlinterpretierte Bits nicht mehr in die Nachbarsegmente. 
  Haben Sie in allen 9 Segmenten gemessen? Könnten Sie auch dazu Fotos posten? Wir vermuten, dass die Signalform in einem der 9 Segmente besonders auffällig ist. Wir könnten somit das Segment schon einmal eingrenzen und anhand der Signalform auch die wahrscheinliche Ursache finden. 


  Viele Grüße
Indu-Sol


----------

